# First-ever crazy crust pizza



## jswordy (Sep 18, 2021)

Cooling now... Smells good!


----------



## jswordy (Sep 18, 2021)

MMMM! That is a KEEPER, right there. This one was Italian sausage-mushroom-green pepper. My gosh...

(I know some folks don't like browned cheese, but I sprinkle garlic powder on mine to make it brown intentionally.)


----------



## jswordy (Sep 19, 2021)

I liked the one I made yesterday so well that I made another one today to slice up and put in the fridge for snacks. This one is mushroom-black olive-green olive-fennel-Italian sausage. I put the garlic powder under the cheese this time.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Sep 19, 2021)

So, Jim: what is this crazy crust you speak of?


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 19, 2021)

__





Crazy Crust Pizza Recipe - Food.com


Whenever you need pizza quick, this is the recipe to go for! It is not a traditional yeast dough crust...it actually starts out with a batter that tur




www.food.com








Boatboy24 said:


> So, Jim: what is this crazy crust you speak of?


----------



## jswordy (Oct 19, 2021)

ibglowin said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I omit the black pepper and add garlic to mine. Super-easy.


----------

